# What is some safe wood glue?



## Number1Sticky

I'm building a jungle gym for my mice made out of wood. But I need to use some glue that is non-toxic for it. I'm building two ladders in it. I've tried nailing them together, stapling them together and I've tried Elmer's glue but it's not working. So I was wondering if anyone knows of some wood glue that is non-toxic if ingested. Obliviously I'm going to try to not get it everywhere and use only the bare minimum, but we all know how much mice love to chew.

Thanks!!


----------



## bethmccallister

I use hot glue and the mice have ate some of it and they are still alive.


----------



## Matt Haslam

PVA safe enough for children!


----------



## Laigaie

I use screws, personally. Nails come back out, but no mouse is strong enough to unscrew something.


----------



## Rhasputin

x2 on hot glue! 99% of it is ingestible and non-toxic.


----------



## geordiesmice

No nails glue will be ok, It states once the glue has 'cured' the the solvents have dissipated meaning disappears the glue is then not toxic, its the solvents that are toxic and also solvents can be flamable with some glues.


----------



## Number1Sticky

Thanks everyone. I used a hot glue gun and it worked wonderful. I finished the jungle gym yesterday and I'm going to put it in their cage tomorrow. I hope they like it.  I'll post pictures of it when I have them loaded on the internet.


----------



## Number1Sticky

Here is a picture of the jungle gym.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Lesley

WoW!!!! That's amazing: very impressive! It looks beautiful: strong, and really interesting!
(I'm not going to show my mice ... they'll want to move in with you.  )

- Thanks for sharing, and for the inspiration ...  
- I'm sure we'd all love to see any pictures you can take of them actually swarming all over it. (If the photos aren't just a mad blurr of excited exercising mice.  )


----------



## bethmccallister

:clap :dance


----------



## Number1Sticky

Lesley said:


> WoW!!!! That's amazing: very impressive! It looks beautiful: strong, and really interesting!
> (I'm not going to show my mice ... they'll want to move in with you.  )
> 
> - Thanks for sharing, and for the inspiration ...
> - I'm sure we'd all love to see any pictures you can take of them actually swarming all over it. (If the photos aren't just a mad blurr of excited exercising mice.  )


Thanks. I actually got a picture of a bird play pen and altered it a little. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753061

I'm going to put it in in a few minutes. I'll try to get some pictures. Also they are new mice, so they're still pretty scared of everything.


----------



## Number1Sticky

They are just scared.  I put it in there and they were just hiding under/in their box.  Silly mice.


----------



## Lesley

Awww .... shame new mice can be scaredy mice until they get used to their new human ... 
- Prefer your mouse-gym to the bird one in the link!


----------



## Number1Sticky

Lesley said:


> Awww .... shame new mice can be scaredy mice until they get used to their new human ...
> - Prefer your mouse-gym to the bird one in the link!


Thanks. Not trying to brag, but I do too. 
Yeah every time I pick them up I put them somewhere on the top of it so they have to climb down it, hoping they get the idea.


----------



## Lesley

Knowing mice - they'll want it to look as if it was their discovery, not your encouragement!!! :lol: 
- I'm sure they'll do plenty of exploring and playing on it under cover of darkness ...  - I mean, what's there not to like about it?!


----------

